# Yorkshire dales, i'm off



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Going to have a mung around the yorkshire dales at the end of june , was going last year but changed our plans at the last min, so can any one recomend some wild camping spots, and some good things to see, gps co_ ords would be good,bearing in mind i don't like walking, but we will be taking the toad for a bit of touring, i thank you in advance.

Dennis


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

No one?


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Dennis you lucky lad coming to gods own county :wink: Here goes i will try to give you info on the bit i know best.Above Skipton there is grassington a nice viillage in the area also is Malham with the tarn and gorge,then Settle a nice market town .Inland from Settle is the famous railway viaduct at Hawes.Ingleton is a nice village although not wildcamping there is a nice cl there called Thornbrook Barn which is cheap.Kirby lonsdale is a nice area lot's to see around all these areas not forgetting where we live Haworth home of the Brontes.Not sure about wildcamping but there are plenty of wide open spaces and tracks so i don't think you will struggle.When more come to mind i will post them for you.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have a look at The Craven Arms, Appletreewick. Ring the Landlord and he should let you overnight in exchange for a few drinks. It is not far from Malham Tarn and there are a few wilding spots there. I can give you co-ordinates if you wish.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree Malham Cove (gorge) with its wonderful limestone pavement is a great place for a visit but to really appreciate it you need to do a bit of walking. We stayed in a Britstop about 3 miles away last month. There's a good car park in Malham village where we stopped briefly and I didn't notice any 'no overnight parking' signs, but can't guarantee there aren't any.


Chris


----------

